# Hundreds of tiny pimples on my forehead! Help!



## Nessicle (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey girls!

I woke up on Tuesday morning with a rash of tiny pimples all across my forehead and near my nose and my cheeks. it was quite red and angry and has calmed down now but is taking a while to go.

I went to see my local pharmacist who said I'd had an allergic reaction to something. I can't think what though as I haven't used anything different on my face - only the same cleanser and moisturiser for the last 2 months. I'd love to hear your thoughts on this! Feel ugly!! :frown:


----------



## makeupchick (Nov 24, 2006)

allergic/sensitive ..does it look like tiny goosbumps? when i get allergic/sensitive to a product i get tiny rashes on my forehead, corners of my nose and cheeks. its not really red but looks bumpy..if its similar to mines i just stop using anything on my face except what my doctor gave me which is an hydrocortisone oinment and after a few days its gone. since you been using the cleaner and moisturize for 2 months i would say you probably have a sensitivity to one of them. To know if your allergic to a product is easy just by testing it but being sensitive to a product can take weeks to months. You might not be sensitive it to in the beginner but then dont mean you wont later one.

One of my friend had the same thing as me right after she came back form the beach and she didnt put nothing on her face and it went away in a few days. So dont worry maybe you can try mineral makeup to cover it if its really bad. i have extremely sensitive skin and these stuff happens to me often. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 24, 2006)

ACV as a toner..Well Same thing happened to me. Maybe its your cleanser? Or you might be getting your Period. I switched to a homemade pepper mint soap, Toned with ACV and used shea butter and an AHA cream and Overnight it was gone...


----------



## oceanmist (Nov 24, 2006)

Like stated previously, you might have developed a sensitivity to a product you've been using. You might want to stop using the cleanser and moisturize (one at a time) to see if it relieves the situation. Then you might be able to find the culprit. Or, have you changed the products that you wash, condition, and style your hair with? That might have something to do with it as well.


----------



## sushi-gal (Nov 25, 2006)

Had any shelfish or liquor?

A female friend of mine gets rush after a glass of red wine - especially the cheap one from Te$c0.

Hope you get better.


----------



## Thais (Nov 25, 2006)

Sounds like an allergy to me. The fact that you have been using the same products for 2 months don't rule it out: You got exposed to it and your body has been forming antibodies that now finally "attacked". You know what I mean? I would stop using those products for now and see your doctor/dermatologist for definitive treatment if the rash doesn't go away.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 25, 2006)

If its just an allergic reaction which lead to a rash it will clear quick. That has happened to me before and it goes away quick. There really isnt much you can do. Its not like acne where you can treat it with BP. Just use a cleanser and make sure its really clean, and it will go away quick.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 25, 2006)

i get that, too, and i'm not sure what it is or what causes it, but i treat it like i would zits.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

This has happened to me... Generally when I use anything by Oil of Olay... It'll also happen on other parts of my body when I use a detergent or something I'm allergic to.


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 29, 2006)

It could be an allergic reaction to food or something that's not a face/hair product like you may expect.... For example, my mom gets a rash on her neck when she takes too much Vitamin C or when she uses some brands of nail polish!

And if your doctor says it's an allergic reaction, I would NOT recommend treating it like acne -- acne products are probably way too harsh for your sensitive skin, which needs to be healing from your reaction!

However, clogged pores can also look like tiny bumps, I used to get them in high school and still do on occasion. But since yours appeared so suddenly, I'd say your pharmacist is probably right that it's a reaction and not acne!


----------



## Nessicle (Nov 29, 2006)

sorry i haven't replied sooner! been ill, full of cold!

Well it finally disappeared after 3 days - i used some baby bottom cream to take it down because of the zinc in it.

I stopped using the Oil of Olay Complete moisturiser (I've been using it for years) and switched to a sensitve beauty fluid by olay and I've been fine so it must've been that?!


----------

